# how do i tame an untame 9 year old parrot



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

well shes always hated people
attacked you etc
but now i want to TRY to tame her
any ideas?


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

ok dokey, i dont own any parrots but own budgies, which is relatively close.

First off talk to her through the cage and be quite close, pull a chair up and sit and read to her, providing she doesnt get aggitated by you being around the cage, and after a few months, which sounds a while and she has got used to you being around start o put your fingers near the cage bars she is next to, if she is inquisitive and wanting to get to know you she will come over to investigate, keep you doing this till you have a break through of her coming towards you a few times. after this you can try slowly entering teh cage with your hand leaving it near the door so that you can move quickly away if needed but not too fast to scare her. eventually she will start to come investigate and thats when you can start teeching the step up command so you can bring her out of the cage on your fingers/hand.

obviously as ive never worked on a parrot of this size, taming wise so i could be wrong but, i hope this gives you some idea and help.

feed back welcome.

And a HUGE good luck.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Time & trust on both sides wont be an overnight thing will takes months even years but will come round one day then again my never happen.. good luck in what ever you do..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Its well worth a try, it took me a year to tame my first budgie kiki, and now although most of his trust is in the other two he still sits on my finger, shoulder and my head .

As its 9 years old it will be a lot harder than if you had her from a young age and as she has a habit of 'attacking' than seems shes pretty untrstworthy, a good way around that is always offer a small treat that you knOw she likes, kinda like us :001_tt2:

Also what kind of parrot is she?


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

yellow crowned amazon 
shes beautiful and talks etc, but thats through the bars, she bites though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

In a short answer you won't tame a nine year old Parrot (Mine are not much older) and have always been semi wild birds, I can't handle them at all, old habits die hard I guess and personally I believe your efforts will be fruitless my advice would be to enjoy her as she is it's less stressy for her.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Nicci said:


> In a short answer you won't tame a nine year old Parrot (Mine are not much older) and have always been semi wild birds, I can't handle them at all, old habits die hard I guess and personally I believe your efforts will be fruitless my advice would be to enjoy her as she is it's less stressy for her.


but her life is, a cage
we cant get her out as she just attacks us all the time
if you ask me thats no life for the poor bird


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> but her life is, a cage
> we cant get her out as she just attacks us all the time
> if you ask me thats no life for the poor bird


How long have you had her?

I couldn't even begin to try taming my own birds, they've always been a semi wild breeding pair of birds - to try now it wouldn't be fair and it would be extremely stressful.


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> but her life is, a cage
> we cant get her out as she just attacks us all the time
> if you ask me thats no life for the poor bird


i dont mean to sound mean, but if you think thats no life for her, then give her to someone who can provide her with an avairy and possibly a mate.

i have limmited experiance with parrots but what i do know is a 'wild' parrot that is well into adulthood and has an aggressive streak in her as it is, will never be tame, the best you can hope for is for the bird being tollerant to your presance.

is it realy worth puting her through any stress just so you can have what you WANT? or would it be better for her to be rehomed so she can have what she NEEDS?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a bit different but a few years ago my bf bought me a cockatiel off of one of his friends. The bird was only about a year old bit he had never been handled... just left in a cage. I kept him for about 6 months and tried everything to tame him. I even called a parrot advice line and the lady told me that unless a bird has been hand reared or handled from a very young age they are extremely difficult to tame. especially once they are in the habit of biting.
I was sad to part with him but i ended up giving him to a man who had a huge aviary full of tiels. as far as i know he is still there and very happy!

sorry i know this isnt want you want to hear.. the other option is to take her to your vet, they might be able to put you touch with someone who is an expert at training parrots (it probably can be done if you know what you are doing). you might have to pay for such a service but im sure it will be worth it for you!

good luck!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> In a short answer you won't tame a nine year old Parrot (Mine are not much older) and have always been semi wild birds, I can't handle them at all, old habits die hard I guess and personally I believe your efforts will be fruitless my advice would be to enjoy her as she is it's less stressy for her.


You can train a parrot at any age, besides 9 years is still young for Amazon bird! 

I would recommend you get this book 'Breaking Bad Habits in Parrots' by Greg Glendall and if you need further help Greg has his own website and is also happy to take calls and email enquires to help you on your way. He is a parrot behavourist and a very good one 

Greg Glendell's Companion Parrot Care

Good luck!


----------

